# Prima tv help!!!!!



## Brownmancan (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, i have 27" Prima LCD TV which was manufactured october 2006. The model number for the TV is LC-27U26. I purchased this TV off a local repair man nearly 9months ago. My TV started malfunctioning nearly a month ago. I would turn my TV on but the screen would remain black and the input source picture (which is blue) booted for half a second. So I would turn my set on and off until i got the picture back. At first the sequence would only take a couple minutes, but time progressively elongated the start sequence everyday. But alas i knew this good fortune could not last for long and my TV stopped giving a picture 3 days ago. I can still change the input on the TV and receive sound however the screen remains black and input screen only shows up for half a second. I have taken my TV apart but i don't have the slightest clue where to begin. The only step i took was to unplug the power source from some motherboard and plugged it back in. However i broke a tab when doing so. I believe the tab was only cosmetic damage and not too serious. I have not even diagnosed my problem for certain. This is my 2nd LCD set in the last 4 years. I am a student so I can not easily go out and purchase another set. I would really like to fix this TV with some guidance. I feel as though this may be easy solution and a quick fix. I have a soldering iron and my older Hd TV set, Element FLX-2210 manufactured July, 2007, for parts. Can anybody help me out please!


----------

